# bobcat?



## ace911emt

Has any one used a power broom on a bobcat (863) the condo unit wants only sand (no salt) and it will look like a beach by the spring! Any advice on do’s and don’ts


----------



## PSC inc.

We have one on our s-185 and it works great. Get the water kit (to reduce dust) if you can afford it.


----------



## Dwan

Or do it in the rain


----------



## cc2004

We sweep roads for new home builders.We have a sweeper for our 753 bobcat works great but,it can be a real dirty job sometimes.

Also have a case with a closed cab which i would rather use when sweeping.

If the snow melts are you able to clean the streets? (just to keep up with it)

How much sand is there going to be in the spring?


----------



## Dwan

We don't sweep streets much here just parkinglots. and we wind up with a lot of sand mixed with everything. a lot? I uasualy can get 100 yds durning spring cleanup. some more, some less.


----------



## mdb landscaping

we have one on one of our bobcats that we use during spring cleanups. works really good. need to change bristles usually once a season with it. we dont have the water kit for it, but it does get a little dusty. we usually put the enclosed cab on it to cut down on the dust.


----------



## Mark F

I got A 60" on a 743 thats set up with a wet kit, works great for windrowing or broom'n off. I also run all wire wafers on it. Ill put one wavey to two staits all the way across it with 4-5 staits on either end. It makes for a real tough broom, plus it rips off hard packed material in one pass. It also lasts two to three seasons. I also put wheels behind it to help keep it off the ground so hard, it also helps the wear factor A lot.


----------



## mdb landscaping

hey mark, that sounds like some good ideas, i may borrow them lol. try and get a set of brooms more than one season. thanks for the hints.


----------



## Mark F

Your Welcome Matt. When I first got the broom it had all poly wafers on it an lasted like 40 hours. Well I thought it was operator error? So I put on another set, it lasted 50 hours? It was then I said this is not making me anything but a pain in the @ss. Thats when I put on all wire [thick], adjustable wheels. And it made all the difference in the world. it lasts for over 500 hours now! Also Don't let the broom set on the ground, it'll Bend over the wire, make A flat spot.


----------



## mdb landscaping

ya i know. we normally try and not put a lot of pressure on the broom itself cause it causes premature wear. who do you buy the wire brooms through? we usually just get the poly ones from bobcat. does bobcat sell wire ones?


----------



## Mark F

I get'm out of seattle. I'll try and find the phone, address and post ya tommorow. our 4-H Horse Club just showed up for a party. And I got to go. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Dwan

Here is a good contact for brushes in the north west. 2 locations, Seattle and Portland.
http://www.benkomatic.com/ContactUs.htm


----------



## Mark F

Partys over.Thanks Dwan! Matt thats the link above on dwans post. Ill warn you, these guys can't count to 175. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dwan

Mark, They cant measure eather. sent for a tube broom from them with a 10 5/8" center and they sent one back with a 8" center. I had a Heck of a time getting them to replace it.


----------



## Mark F

Their wafer seems to be better that bobcats though. The ones I got were spewing glue out of the crimped sleeve.


----------



## JRSlawn

What is a good price for a used bobcat broom 72in all new waffers. I was thinking 1500.00 Looking to buy one for spring clean ups. I will be ran on a 763 or s185. Let me know if anyone knows someone who has one for sale.

Thanks,

Jeff Smith 
JRS


----------



## Mark F

I would think $1500 to $ 2500. If its all in good shape. Older less, newer more. I paid 4800 for my 60" 10 years ago.


----------

